# Planted tank not thriving.



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guys!

I have a planted tank that I set up in June this year which isn't doing so well and I'm not sure how to fix it.

I have:
Java Fern
Anubias Nana
Moneywort
Ludwigia Repens
and Echinodorus Vesuvius

None of the plants are doing well. None of them are really growing, and it seems that they are struggling.
The java fern I originally had kept getting black spots in the leaves, and some would turn brown and die. However, it was sprouting little plantlets, so I decided to anchor the little plantlets to some lava rocks three months ago, and get rid of the parent plants hoping that he plantlets would fare better since they developed in my tank, but they too seem to be struggling.

The Anubias Nana look fine, they're just not growing. I anchored them to lava rocks three month ago as well and I haven't seen any new roots or new leaves.
The moneywort grew a little when it was first planted but has stopped.
The Ludwigia keeps rotting at the base where it is stuck in the substrate. The plant hasn't died, but I can't keep it planted due to the rotting, and it's lost it's red color, so I'll probably pull those out.
The Vesuvius has grown a couple new plants and seems to be hanging in there, but it does have a lot of yellowing in it's leaves and isn't thriving.
I also had Blyxa Japonica and four leave dwarf clover, but the Blyxa never grew roots and died, and the dwarf clover only grew a few roots and then didn't do anything so I pulled both of them out.

This is the specs of my tank:
Size: 10 gallon divided
Filters: 2 sponge filters
Temperature: around 75F
Light: Finnex planted+ 24/7 (always at max light)
Conditioner: Seachem Prime
pH: 8.4 and the water is very hard
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 20ppm (It's time for a water change though)
Fertilizers: Seachem Flourish Comprehensive, Seachem Excel, and Osmocote plus root tabs.

I dose fertilizers every day. I use the flourish every other day, and the excel everyday to keep algae at bay. I do have Seachem potassium and iron, but I don't use them because hair algae seems to bloom when I do.
The light is on a timer and at the moment I have it set from 12-3 and 5-7.

The plants never give off CO2 unless I've added some, and even then there is very little being given off. I'm not sure if my light isn't strong enough, or maybe it's not on long enough or at the right hours? Maybe my water is too hard and the pH too high for my plants? I'm certain the nutrients are probably all wrong, but I don't know what to change as far as the fertilizers go. Right now I only have one betta in the tank, so maybe the two filters are too much and the plants don't have anything to use from the fish? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!

The Vesuvius
Some Java Fern, Moneywort, Anubis, and Ludwigia
Java Fern, Anubis, and Vesuvius
The tank a month after it was fist set up.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm not a plant genius, but can we get a picture?


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok, so plants give off oxygen, not CO2. If you use a CO2 supplement in your tank such as API CO2 booster your plants would greatly benefit. I use it everyday in a tiny dose; I "feed" my plants like I feed my fish. 

Most plants prefer a pH of around 6.7 or so to really thrive. My tap water pH is 7.2 and very hard. I use API Root tabs as fertilizer, these also seem to bring down my pH. The tank normally reads 6.8. 

Also, what kind of light are you using? It is important that a heavily planted tank has a bright enough light on it for at least 12 hours a day. 

In summary, carefully use a CO2 booster daily, affix root tabs under soil per package instructions, research your light and the amount needed for your specific plants!

Hope this helps!

Here is my tank so far


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

Aquastar: The pictures are at the bottom of the post.

torileeann11: My Seachem Excel is a liquid CO2, and the Osmocote are root tabs but they haven't seemed to help. I checked my tab water's pH and it comes out between 7.4 and 7.6 so something in the tank must be driving my pH up, but I don't know what it would be. I only have the one decoration that's in the pictures, plants, some lava rocks (but the pH was high before I added them), and my sponge filters.

My light is the Finnex Planted+ 24/7. I have the 20" and according to finnex's website it is 16.8 watts which is a little under powered if you go by the 2 watts per gallon rule. I didn't think that would be a problem for the low light plants like the Java Fern, but maybe I was wrong?


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Only thing left I can think of is either pH causing the issue, or some outside chemical (which I see as highly unlikely).


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

When I was considering buying the Finnex FugeRay Planted+ light for my tank, I was advised that my plants are low to mid light plants and that the Finnex Stingray would be a better light for them. Not sure if this is part of your issue. I did not want to have to use CO2 or root tabs (I don't even have substrate!) I use Flourish Comprehensive, and my plants are doing well so far with the new light. I have it on a timer, it turns on at 2pm and off at 10pm. Here is a list of my plants:

Java Fern, Java Fern Windelov, Brazilian Pennywort, Water Wisteria, Water Sprite, Anubias, Rosette Sword, Red Root Floaters, Salvinia Minima, Duckweed, and a Banana Plant that had dissolving leaves, but I upped the Flourish Comprehensive and it seems to be keeping its current growth....


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

How do you "feed" them the root tabs? Are you sure you're not overfeeding? Because that would have adverse effects


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

I "feed" a couple drops of CO2. I replace root tabs every 3 months, and I break them up into thirds to spread them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Part of your problem is low light plants and a powerful light. As did InfraRed, when I was ready to get a light I contacted www.aquavibrant.com (Finnex) and was told the Stingray was better as the Planted+ would be too much light. Not only that, the higher the light the more you need to use Excel. I asked about a 20 long and a 10; both of which are 12" high. You don't know how badly I wanted that Planted+ ;-) I now have Stingray on all of my tanks; including the 2.5 I'm getting ready to set up.

This is my 20 long with two Finnex Stingray, pH 8.0-8.2, hard water, lights on eight hours per day. I do not dose Excel as it's not needed. I use Osmocote root tabs and Red Clay (Iron) tabs and Seachem Flourish Comprehensive when I remember. Seachem recommends the Flourish be used twice a week. I don't mess with the rest of it. This is my 20 long and my eight. Proof, IMO, that sometimes less is more.

BTW, it is better to embed the photos so members have easy access. If you don't know how let us know and we can help. Many with cell phones can't follow links and to be honest some, like me, aren't going to take the time.


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!

So by what you guys said my light is too strong. The light was pricey so I would rather not get a new one, do you think it would make a difference if I just change the setting? Have it on the cloudy function instead of the max setting? Or just turn down the lights? I guess I could always just get high light plants too.

Thanks for the advice about the pictures Russell, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You could try adding floating plants like Dwarf Water Lettuce. That would diffuse the light. You could always play around with the lights....that's why I wanted the Planted+ in the first place. 

BTW, I love your tank!


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You could try adding floating plants like Dwarf Water Lettuce. That would diffuse the light. You could always play around with the lights....that's why I wanted the Planted+ in the first place.
> 
> BTW, I love your tank!


Hey there's an idea!

Thank you for the compliment. I like your take as well, your plants look great!


----------

